# Kugellager in Karlsruhe



## Lore (15. November 2004)

servus. 
kann mir jemand helfen? ich suche in Karlsruhe ein kugellager-laden-fach-geschäft wo man kugellager kaufen kann.
Würde ich übers internet bestellen, macht mir der mindestbestellwert einen strich durch die rechnung, da ich nur 2 lager( 61804-2RS ) im wert von 15 euro brauche.
Danke schonmal
Chris


----------



## Triple F (15. November 2004)

Frag mal beim "Schrauben Jäger" im Rheinhafen nach. Entweder kann der Dir die besorgen (wohl eher unwahrscheinlich) oder er sagt Dir die Telefonnummer & Namen von seinem Nachbarn, der ist nämlich SKF-Händler, aber ich habe seinen Namen vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (16. November 2004)

ich hab mir Lager bei www.ekugellager.de geholt. War trotz Mindermengenzuschlag und Versand immer noch günstiger. Waren allerdings 4 Lager. Hatte dort pro Lager (SKF) 2Euros anstatt 6 bezahlt. Und Benzin und Zeit spart man auch noch dabei.





-_-


----------



## Lore (16. November 2004)

ok danjke werds dann dort bestellen


----------



## Liwi (21. November 2004)

Leider zu spät gelesen.......

Neben Schrauben Jäger bzw. Werkzeug Jäger gibt es ein Geschäft kurz THF
oder Technischer Handel Freudenberg bei dem kriegt man alles was
" Kugelager " betriftt.


----------



## Triple F (21. November 2004)

Liwi schrieb:
			
		

> Leider zu spät gelesen.......
> 
> Neben Schrauben Jäger bzw. Werkzeug Jäger gibt es ein Geschäft kurz THF
> oder Technischer Handel Freudenberg bei dem kriegt man alles was
> " Kugelager " betriftt.


Genau *den* Laden habe ich gemeint...


----------



## grobis (21. November 2004)

und wenn es skf kugellager sind, bekommst du fast alle ersatzteile für die lager auch einzeln, von der kugel bis zum dichtring...
gruss grobis


----------



## Lore (21. November 2004)

geil, das hört sich subber an, hab dummerweise schon bestellt und 15 porto gelatzt...  manchmal ists besser warten zu können


----------

